# A Wet Weekend in Wales (Bangor)



## triggerhappy (Oct 5, 2005)

I went to visit a very old friend in Wales over the weekend. We spent a very damp but enjoyable couple of days camping in the hills near his house. These are some of the photos I managed to take in the brief periods when it wasn't raining


----------



## woodsac (Oct 5, 2005)

These are all wonderful! Love the compo in #1. I think more foreground and less sky was the perfect choice. It really draws your eye up and into the picture :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 5, 2005)

* Triggerhappy! :hugs:*

Was wondering where you were for months, really. Since July? Might be!
So good to see you back on here. I had planned to somehow dig out an old thread of yours and send you a PM in order to ask where and how you were.

Now I see you were in Wales! 
(Well certainly not since July, but you were  )
And you post some really nice photos from Wales. 

I do love the atmosphere that you have captured in the second. I also love all the rushing water photos - and I think your first, the b+w footpath, needs to be "made immortal" over in the Photo Themes, where we have started a new theme thread on nothing but that: footpaths . 

Actually, I like them all!
And I am happy to see you back here.


----------



## toruonu (Oct 5, 2005)

I like especially nr 4 and nr 7  The waterfalls rule


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 6, 2005)

LaFoto - Wow, thanks for that - it is really appreciated :hugs:    Where have I been?  In a bit of a photographic flop to be honest.  Very busy with work wich hasn't left me with the energy or enthusiasm to get the camera out at the end of the day.  Very good to hear from you again and I'll try and drop in more often  



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> * Triggerhappy! :hugs:*
> 
> Was wondering where you were for months, really. Since July? Might be!
> So good to see you back on here. I had planned to somehow dig out an old thread of yours and send you a PM in order to ask where and how you were.
> ...


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 6, 2005)

woodsac and toruonu - thanks for the comments, much apprecaited


----------



## anicole (Oct 6, 2005)

I love #1, #4, & #7.  

#1 is moody -- my kind of shot

#4 & #7 are serene ...

:thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 6, 2005)

toruonu said:
			
		

> I like especially nr 4 and nr 7  The waterfalls rule



  I agree....awesome shots  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 6, 2005)

this looks like a beautiful place.  i also really love #1, #4, and #7.  first shot really draws your eye into the dark, scary sky, i think i would be running the other way!  Water shots are just beautiful!


----------



## BaconWaffle (Oct 6, 2005)

how do you get your camera to capture the water that way?
it's so soft looking. 
please please please tell me your secrets.


----------



## JonK (Oct 6, 2005)

The first shot is my fave...love the mystery of it.

My daughter loves the water pics!


----------



## deveel (Oct 7, 2005)

Awesome shots, all of them! I favour the water pics, #4 is absolutely beautiful! I love the moss all over the place, I was wondering why LaFoto didn't comment on the *color*


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, LaFoto was so happy to see Triggerhappy post again, look:



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> * Triggerhappy! :hugs: *(...) And I am happy to see you back here.


 
--- she all forgot about the *wonderful green* of the mossy stones... oops. :blushing:  Of course, LaFoto still :heart: the colour! :mrgreen:


----------



## zhang (Oct 7, 2005)

Really like the tone on 2nd one and beautiful smooth water motion on 4th.
Wonderful shots.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks again all.

Lafoto you should visit wales if you ever get the chance.  It is unbelievably green!


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## pursuer (Oct 8, 2005)

Awsome series, the color and lighting in the sewcond is gorgeous!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 10, 2005)

brilliant shots!


----------



## Knopka (Oct 10, 2005)

Love the last waterfall shot. Did you use a slow shutter speed?


----------



## Mansi (Oct 10, 2005)

> In a bit of a photographic flop to be honest


 well.. you've certaily done brilliantly well with these pics! 

sweet b/w in #1.. love it :thumbsup:
#4 is  a wow! look at those greens...love what your slow shutters done here
#6 is a sweet sense of scale.. the blue really pops it
the last one is a nice one too.. 

Thank you for sharing.. and look forward to seeing you around more often


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 10, 2005)

1 and 2 :thumbup:


----------



## WildBill (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice, all of them, but #7 is my favorite.


----------



## micatlady (Oct 10, 2005)

Love the sky in number 2, that's my favorite just for that reason. I like the building in 3, but would have liked to see more of it. The waterfalls are cool, although I think you overdid the long exposure in 4 just a bit, it's starting to look like cotton candy. All are nice shots though.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks again everyone!! 

Knopka  - yes I used a slow shutter speed.  About 2" for the first one and a shorter period on the others.  The full exif is on my website if you are interested.

Mansi - thanks very much.  Will try and post more often  

micatlady - agree with you about the hut.  It's one of those times I wish I'd played around with a few different compositions.  

Thanks for looking and posting!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 10, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Lafoto you should visit wales if you ever get the chance. It is unbelievably green!


 
You have no idea HOW MUCH I would just LOVE to do that!
If I were the only one to decide, I'd travel "to the island" (heehee, means the UK) at least once per year! Well, wasn't I over only in August??? So there! (Though that was not Wales, but it was great, too!)


----------



## PeterBraden (Oct 10, 2005)

Well no offense but im pretty glad it rained on you - you've captured the atmosphere perfectly. I'm very jealous!


----------

